# (TUTORIAL) Downloading GoAnimate SWF's from Old Business Themes



## Spencer Everly Studios (Jan 26, 2016)

DELETE THIS THREAD


----------



## LennAstra (Oct 5, 2017)

It's not working.


----------



## drenal (Oct 5, 2017)

the video's down and won't play.


----------



## Spencer Everly Studios (Oct 9, 2017)

EDIT: Wait, I could continue this... as long as GoAnimate doesn't sue me...


----------

